# MTD Pro Snow Thrower 31AE6LFH718 - Flange Bushing



## guttersnipes199 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello, 
I'm looking to verify the correct Part number for the Flange Bushing that fits in Part Number: 790-00087A-0637 1" Hex Bearing Housing. The parts list diagram indicates that it is 741-0493A, but this part is inserted between each side of each auger blade and the axle. and both the inside and outside of the part is circular, not hex shaped.

I've seen other flange bushings that are hex shaped to fit in the bearing housing, but have a circular hole to fit the axle.

Please see attachments for pictures of my parts mentioned above. 

Thank You


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

Did you get the PM I sent you about the hex bushings ?? --- John




===================================
I've seen other flange bushings that are hex shaped to fit in the bearing housing, but have a circular hole to fit the axle.

Please see attachments for pictures of my parts mentioned above. 

Thank You[/QUOTE]


----------



## guttersnipes199 (Feb 14, 2018)

I hadn't noticed it until you just mentioned it, Thank You so much!


----------

